# Tow-haul Mode On Ram Heavy Duty



## ALASKA PFLOCK

I am wondering if and what the Tow-Haul mode does on my 3500 Dodge Ram Mega Cab? Obviously it is for towing purposes, but the info given in the vehicle manual is pretty limited. It states that it is best used for towing/hauling on hills. Is this a feature that I want to use for flat areas, hills or any time I am pulling the OB?







I have only used this feature once and it sounded as if the factory exhaust break kicked in while slowing down/breaking. My truck has a button to push to engage the exhaust break. Is this working seperate from this button while in the tow-haul mode?







I live at just above sea-level and have only pulled my 26RS once with this new truck and I want to get the most out of my truck while pulling. Thank you in advance to all that reply.


----------



## 'Ohana

Cant comment on the Dodge TH mode. However mine has one (Ford) and according to the manual it is recommended to be used any time while towing or hauling a heavy load as it changes the shift pattern on the tranny for optimal gearing and will also engage the engine braking feature to assist with braking.

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy

I use mine 100% of the time hauling or not.

It changes the shift points and the converter lock up speed so it will lock at a lower speed. This will help fuel mileage when not towing but some think the shifting becomes harsh, personally I like it.

I do not have an exhaust brake but when in T/H and cruise control, going down hill it will down shift and it does sound a little like I have an exhaust brake as it maintains the converter locked and helps slow the truck.

Use it on the flats or in the hills.


----------



## jozway

I use it in my 2004 and believe it does help prolong the tranny.


----------



## bradnjess

I too use T/H and the exhaust brake when towing. The exhaust brake engages (when turned on) when you lift your foot off the accelerator and your rpm's are over 1000. Thats why its more noticable when in T/H mode, as you decel your rpms rise which really gets that e/brake and turbo screamin'. Use it whenever you can, it'll save your brakes and from what I hear they're not cheap to replace.









Brad


----------



## MJRey

I use the tow/haul mode and exhaust brake whenever I tow the trailer. The tow haul mode helps both when you're accelerating and decelerating. When accelerating it allows the engine to rev a bit more to improve acceleration and throttle response. It will also downshift quicker when needed to maintain speed. When decelerating it will downshift much more agressively, especially with the exhaust brake, to help slow you down. Using the tow/haul and exhaust brake I can slow down very easily with just light braking. As CamperAndy noted the shifting in tow/haul, especially when not towing, can be "harsh" and that's why I usually only use it when towing. I use the exhaust brake all the time as it is supposed to help keep the turbo from getting fouled with junk from the emissions system.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Love the TH mode on my F-350. I can really tell a difference. I've never used it when I'm not towing, but per Andy's recommendation I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love the TH mode on my F-350. I can really tell a difference. I've never used it when I'm not towing, but per Andy's recommendation I'll give it a shot.


Tow/haul is great while towing or hauling. I also like it while driving in the mountains solo as it will slow you down nicely. However, I don't like it around town because it doesn't let me coast as far. My morning commute is an exercise in maximizing fuel economy (I'm not going to call it hypermiling, but I can improve fuel economy by 1-2 mpg by being careful







). This includes never exceeding 2000 rpm or 10psi of boost, and coasting up to red lights. Tow/haul is not ideal for this.


----------



## Fanatical1

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> My truck has a button to push to engage the exhaust break. Is this working seperate from this button while in the tow-haul mode?


Yes the tow-haul button works seperately from the exhaust brake. As others have already said, the tow haul button changes the shift points so
that it reaches a higher RPM before shifting to the next gear and downshifts more aggressively when slowing down or going down hill. When 
engaged it also uses the exhaust brake more aggressively when braking.

The button for the exhaust brake turns the exhaust brake on or off. When you have both the exhaust brake and tow haul features engaged,
they work in tandom to dramatically reduce your speed when braking or just going down a steep incline.

I usually leave my exhaust brake on all the time and use the tow haul mode only when towing. I do turn the tow haul mode off on occasion
even when towing, because in certain situations I don't need the higher RPM's, such as when towing a constant 35 MPH it wants to hold a 
low gear when I don't think it's necessary.

Some of the diesel forums say that it is important to have your exhaust brake engaged all the time because it helps reduce the carbon build
up on the turbo.

Mark


----------



## Airboss

Fanatical1 said:


> My truck has a button to push to engage the exhaust break. Is this working seperate from this button while in the tow-haul mode?


The button for the exhaust brake turns the exhaust brake on or off. When you have both the exhaust brake and tow haul features engaged,
they work in tandom to dramatically reduce your speed when braking or just going down a steep incline.

[/quote]

...and it sounds cool, too!

Word of caution, *I don't recommend using the exhaust brake on slippery/wet surfaces as you can easily loose traction. * And while I'm on the subject, here's a gentle reminder for everyone not use their cruise control on slippery/wet surfaces as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Love the TH mode on my F-350. I can really tell a difference. I've never used it when I'm not towing, but per Andy's recommendation I'll give it a shot.


Tow/haul is great while towing or hauling. I also like it while driving in the mountains solo as it will slow you down nicely. However, I don't like it around town because it doesn't let me coast as far. My morning commute is an exercise in maximizing fuel economy (I'm not going to call it hypermiling, but I can improve fuel economy by 1-2 mpg by being careful







). This includes never exceeding 2000 rpm or 10psi of boost, and coasting up to red lights. Tow/haul is not ideal for this.








[/quote]

Yea...I have to watch the mileage on my commute to work as well, oh wait, I just walk down stairs to my home office. Never mind.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love the TH mode on my F-350. I can really tell a difference. I've never used it when I'm not towing, but per Andy's recommendation I'll give it a shot.


Tow/haul is great while towing or hauling. I also like it while driving in the mountains solo as it will slow you down nicely. However, I don't like it around town because it doesn't let me coast as far. My morning commute is an exercise in maximizing fuel economy (I'm not going to call it hypermiling, but I can improve fuel economy by 1-2 mpg by being careful







). This includes never exceeding 2000 rpm or 10psi of boost, and coasting up to red lights. Tow/haul is not ideal for this.








[/quote]

Yea...I have to watch the mileage on my commute to work as well, oh wait, I just walk down stairs to my home office. Never mind.








[/quote]
Sure, rub it in...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Sure, rub it in...


Does it help if I told you I'm still wearing my house shoes and it is now 10:40am?


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure, rub it in...


Does it help if I told you I'm still wearing my house shoes and it is now 10:40am?
[/quote]
No! Get to work.... you still have lots of mods to do!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> Sure, rub it in...


Does it help if I told you I'm still wearing my house shoes and it is now 10:40am?
[/quote]
No! Get to work.... you still have lots of mods to do!!








[/quote]

I am "working"...that is why I still have mods to get done.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure, rub it in...


Does it help if I told you I'm still wearing my house shoes and it is now 10:40am?
[/quote]
Yeah, well I was feeling lazy today too... Didn't get into work until 7:00am.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Sure, rub it in...


Does it help if I told you I'm still wearing my house shoes and it is now 10:40am?
[/quote]
Yeah, well I was feeling lazy today too... Didn't get into work until 7:00am.








[/quote]

Slacker....


----------



## alebar17

Has anyone noticed dramatically decreased gas mileage in T/H? 
Any thoughts on using tow/haul and cruise control at the same time


----------



## CamperAndy

alebar17 said:


> Has anyone noticed dramatically decreased gas mileage in T/H?
> Any thoughts on using tow/haul and cruise control at the same time


No loss, actually a gain when doing a lot of 35 to 45 mph driving.

They work great together.


----------



## Fanatical1

Airboss said:


> My truck has a button to push to engage the exhaust break. Is this working seperate from this button while in the tow-haul mode?


The button for the exhaust brake turns the exhaust brake on or off. When you have both the exhaust brake and tow haul features engaged,
they work in tandom to dramatically reduce your speed when braking or just going down a steep incline.

[/quote]

...and it sounds cool, too!

Word of caution, *I don't recommend using the exhaust brake on slippery/wet surfaces as you can easily loose traction. * And while I'm on the subject, here's a gentle reminder for everyone not use their cruise control on slippery/wet surfaces as well.
[/quote]

Good reminder!


----------

